# Portable Tablesaw



## Eddieia (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi all
Neighbor has been real good to me and helped me with several projects got me interested now I want to get my own table saw space is limited like dewalt or Bosch maybe there are better ones out there let me know

thanks for the help


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome Eddie...

none better than the Bosch4100...

Router Forums - Search Results


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> not better than the Bosch4100...
> 
> Router Forums - Search Results


I'm no expert on portable tablesaws, but you're new here, so I'll let you in on a secret. Stick is an expert on all things Bosch and woodworking in general. If he tells you a rooster will plow, you might as well hook him up.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

.

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Nickp...
he just did a review....
ask him for a follow up...

http://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/72089-bosch-4100-house-unboxing.html
http://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/80146-bosch-4100-09-table-saw.html


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I saw a new model of DeWalt about the same size as the 4100, do not remember the model number. It had double rack and pinion on the fence adjust instead of slide it and then clamp. I would look for a review on it because the shortcoming with most small portable saws is that the fence will not clamp down straight. If the racks and pinions are set properly the fence on that saw has to be straight.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard.

The smaller table saws have...wait for it...smaller work surfaces! :surprise: That may limit you to things you can cut. Or, you have to be resourceful and create infeed/outfeed support for larger pieces.

I bought the DeWalt DW7480 when I was remodeling a kitchen. It worked very well. I really like the fence adjustment. One downside is the arbor is short and a full dado stack won't fit. The larger DeWalt and some of the other saws like the Bosch will accept them. Check before you buy. Saying all that, I had enough threads to install 2 ea. 7 1/4 inch circular saw blades and a shim so I could cut grooves in drawer sides. It worked great.

Remember this, there is a big difference in the size of table saws. Pictured is my Griizzly 1023 cabinet saw with the little DeWalt sitting on top of it! :grin:

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the 4100 has 27½'' cut to the right of the blade...
w/ the out riggers table size is increased to 12'' in width and 18'' in depth..
also the 4100 will take a full stack dado blade...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> the 4100 has 27½'' cut to the right of the blade...
> w/ the out riggers table size is increased to 12'' in width and 18'' in depth..
> also the 4100 will take a full stack dado blade...


Just like building a race car. How fast do you want to go. It's only money! >


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

:wink:


MT Stringer said:


> Just like building a race car. How fast do you want to go. It's only money! >


how much do you have tied up in those two saws of yours..


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> :wink:
> 
> how much do you have tied up in those two saws of yours..


About 2 grand.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

475.00$$$ reconditioned w/ outriggers and no stand..
no tax or shipping while supplies last..


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

I did alot of research on portable table saws before I spent the money. The Bosch 4100 is the Cadillac of portable saws. Has all the features you might want if space is limited. Saying that, regardless of your choice, stay away from anything with a 5/8" miter slot. Outside of what comes with those saws, it is impossible to find anything that will fit in the miter slot, even with modifications. I know, I made that mistake several years ago, and now wish I had waited and not wasted my money.
To do it over again, I would go with Bosch.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

+1 on the Bosch. Every Bosch tool I own has been terrific, trouble free, built like a tank and accessories that are first rate. The folding bases are nice, but I would consider making a movable stand for it instead so you can store things in a cabinet underneath. But I'd also consider making the cabinet a few inches oversized so you are able later to add a wider plywood with laminate top level with the saw's table. A friend did that with his Bosch 4100 and it greatly increased the utility of the saw.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I have the Bosch with the gravity rise stand. No complaints at all. Whatever saw you decide on, be sure to get a top of the line blade for it and you will enjoy your saw even more.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Billyjim is right about the blade. You will need 2 or 3 for various purposes. I use Freud blades for the most part. There are other specialty blade makers that are superb, but Freud has really upgraded their quality over the years so its hard to go wrong on them. 

I have an 80 tooth blade for cross cutting (across the grain) that I also use for plywood. Very clean cuts.

I also have a 30 tooth "Glue Line" blade that makes a smooth as baby's behind edge that is pretty much ready to glue (small pieces sawn flat and glued together to make a wider pane). 

I recently added a 40 tooth Freud blade that has 1/8th wide carbide tips with flat tops. I use this to cut dados and rabbits. Makes such a flat bottom dado or rabbit that most of the time I no longer use a stacked dado set or router. I have 19 drawers to make for a project, and that blade will get a workout. You can't use a riving knife behind the blade for this use, so you need to use jigs and push blocks to stay safe using it. 

One thing I urge you to get right away is a digital Wixey Angle gauge. You turn it on, set it flat on the table, press the zero button, then with the blade raised high, place it on the side of the saw blade (magnets hold it there). Tilt the blade until it reads 90 degrees exactly. Even a small deviation from the exact angle will mess up your joints. You should also read up on how to adjust your fence so it is parallel to the blade, or ever so slightly skewed outward at the far end of the fence (about the thickness of 3-4 sheets of paper). That skew will keep the saw from binding and burning the wood or stalling. 

The last safety item I recommend is a Grripper, which is like a push block with legs and a high friction liner that allows you to push down, forward and against the fence while keeping your hand away from the blade. Best safety device I've found.

One other option to consider is a contractor type saw, only a couple hundred more than the Bosch, but it will have a somewhat larger table and often, a longer and more substantial fence. I had a Delta contractor saw for years and it was pretty good. My son in law has it now. I see saws like it for sale used for $200-$300. If you check out wood worker clubs, you may find one you can look at before you buy. My was on a clearance sale at Lowes for $300. Grizzly makes a nice contractor saw (as I remember) that was pretty reasonable.

My new table saw is a Laguna Fusion, larger and noticeably more powerful. 

If I had to name my most useful tool, it is my table saw. I have a shed that's 12 x 24, so its compact in there, so the saw is set in the middle, up against one wall. The dimensions are about the same as a 1 car garage space I gladly gave up a little space to fit my larger saw in there because it is used extensively for almost all my projects. It allows me to cut fairly large pieces of ply. If I needed to move it out of the way, I'd mark the spot where the legs were leveled, and roll the saw out of the way. The Laguna has wheels for easy moving, but you can buy casters that are set up for that purpose. Check out the various brands of contractor style table saws, or if you really want a leg up on woodworking, check out the fusion type, small cabinet style saws. Worth the extra cost, I promise.

Sorry for the length of this, but I thought you might like to consider more options before you commit to a smaller saw. All that said, for a portable table saw, the Bosch is it.


----------



## Eddieia (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the tips and will get gripper I need all fingers


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Eddie anytime you feel concerned about how close your fingers are to a blade, whether it be saw, router bit, jointer blade or what have you, that's an indication you should be using a push block. Don't take a chance. Woodworking is much easier with all ten.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

I second Stick's Bosch 4100. The gravity stand is great if you don't have the space for a cabinet under it. I got mine after a new Porter Cable wouldn't hold the depth of cut with a dado blade.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> I'm no expert on portable tablesaws, but you're new here, so I'll let you in on a secret. Stick is an expert on all things Bosch and woodworking in general. If he tells you a rooster will plow, you might as well hook him up.


It's no secret Andy,his middle name is Bosch,you know. HAHAHAHA

I have the Bosch and you can't go wrong getting one. But I have heard all good things about the Dewalt, so I would take a good look at them myself if I was looking for another table saw. You can't have too many table saws, if one is set up for an operation and you need to to make a quick rip or crosscut another saw is handy.

Herb


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I bought a used Makita bench table saw and added a Rousseau extension.
However, I did not think to test if it could do a 45 degree cut.

If you buy used, make sure that it tilts all the way as it should.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> It's no secret Andy,his middle name is Bosch,you know. HAHAHAHA
> 
> I have the Bosch and you can't go wrong getting one. But I have heard all good things about the Dewalt, so I would take a good look at them myself if I was looking for another table saw. You can't have too many table saws, if one is set up for an operation and you need to to make a quick rip or crosscut another saw is handy.
> 
> Herb


dewalt TS owners that experience the 4100 either upgrade or long for the Bosch..
know fact...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

old coasty said:


> I second Stick's Bosch 4100. The gravity stand is great if you don't have the space for a cabinet under it. I got mine after a new Porter Cable wouldn't hold the depth of cut with a dado blade.


If it were me, I'd forgo the gravity stand in favor of a shop made stand, which had the same footprint as the base of the saw. Two fixed casters on the back, two locking swivels on the front. I'd put a door on the front and later put a couple of drawers inside to hold blades and accessories. This will take up very little floor space and keep your accessories, extra blades, push sticks, Grripper and such all in one place, dust free, yet handy. I also like shop built stands because they are easy to move out of the way for dust cleanup. 

Beside that, making shop made stands, cabinets and drawers is good practice for all the projects you'll make in the future.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> If it were me, I'd forgo the gravity stand in favor of a shop made stand, which had the same footprint as the base of the saw. Two fixed casters on the back, two locking swivels on the front. I'd put a door on the front and later put a couple of drawers inside to hold blades and accessories. This will take up very little floor space and keep your accessories, extra blades, push sticks, Grripper and such all in one place, dust free, yet handy. I also like shop built stands because they are easy to move out of the way for dust cleanup.
> 
> Beside that, making shop made stands, cabinets and drawers is good practice for all the projects you'll make in the future.


vote for the shop made cabinet also...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Just catching up on the threads. I have to agree with all that has been said, here. Bosch 4100 would be my choice. It is about the only portable saw that will accept a stacked dado blade. Some contractor's models wont even do this. Good customer service and a bunch of little features that make a difference. I have to agree, also, on some of the other advice, too. I have no complaints about the Freud blades, just don't get the knock offs that are made in China from the Big Box stores. Definitely consider grippers as basic tools along with an assortment of other push blocks, sticks and feather boards.

Welcome to the forum Eddie.

Bill


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> If it were me, I'd forgo the gravity stand in favor of a shop made stand, which had the same footprint as the base of the saw. Two fixed casters on the back, two locking swivels on the front. I'd put a door on the front and later put a couple of drawers inside to hold blades and accessories. This will take up very little floor space and keep your accessories, extra blades, push sticks, Grripper and such all in one place, dust free, yet handy. I also like shop built stands because they are easy to move out of the way for dust cleanup.
> 
> Beside that, making shop made stands, cabinets and drawers is good practice for all the projects you'll make in the future.


This is what I did with mine, just like Tom said.

Herb


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> dewalt TS owners that experience the 4100 either upgrade or long for the Bosch..
> know fact...


Hey Stick, I hope I have the opportunity sometime down the road to test your theory because I absolutely love my Dewalt 7491RS. I can't imagine being any happier with any other comparably priced saw. This is not to say that I don't respect your opinion because even in my short time on this forum, I've come to realize that you are the guru of all things woodworking.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking at that picture, I see I have got a shiner in the top of the face frame. That is a wooden plug where it was screwed onto the cabinet box. Sometimes that doesn't show up til the finish goes on, and they shine like a light. LOL

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

chuckgray said:


> Hey Stick, I hope I have the opportunity sometime down the road to test your theory because I absolutely love my Dewalt 7491RS. I can't imagine being any happier with any other comparably priced saw. This is not to say that I don't respect your opinion because even in my short time on this forum, I've come to realize that you are the guru of all things woodworking.


the two saws replaced were the 7499 and 7444...
after extensive use of mine the two owners of the DeWalts got themselves the 4100's
not a guru by a long shot...
there are many here that are very good if not better...


----------



## Eddieia (Dec 30, 2015)

Ok found one on cpo refurbished for $405 think it includes everything but stand probably don't need that can expand with built table when I get a big shed. Am I missing something in the cpo add? I did check menards they have it with the cart for $539 and then u get 11% off with local sales tax u get 5% so roughly $100 cheaper is there a market for the stand if I don't want it thoughts 
Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

who is cheaper?? Menards???
CPO is free delivery, no tax and w/o the stand...
don't know of any market for the stand..

http://www.cpotools.com/factory-rec...t,pd.html?cgid=bosch-reconditioned-table-saws
http://www.menards.com/main/cart.html

CPO seems to be a hundred bucks cheaper..
and you don't have a stand to try and sell...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome, Ed...glad you decided on the 4100...you will not be disappointed.

While the Dewalt fence might look like it would be more consistent I can tell you the Bosch is just as easy and stays where you set it.

I spent a good amount of time on alignment before I turned it on and it was well worth it. I aligned the fence about .005 out on the out feed and it hasn't moved. I move the fence to where I want it, push in slightly and lock it down with my palm...

Two rips in 16ft 5/4 decking, about 50, and the fence never moved...

Freud blades and your in business...I bought the Freud stacked dado set...NICE...

Glad I listened to Stick and the other Bosch'ers...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Eddieia said:


> Ok found one on cpo refurbished for $405 think it includes everything but stand probably don't need that can expand with built table when I get a big shed. Am I missing something in the cpo add? I did check menards they have it with the cart for $539 and then u get 11% off with local sales tax u get 5% so roughly $100 cheaper is there a market for the stand if I don't want it thoughts
> Thanks for all the help guys


CPO is where my saw came from. Refurbished for $306. I haven't had any complaints. I also bought the stand when it was on sale.

No sales tax and pretty fast shipping (three days)


----------



## BigJim (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey Mike, that is the saw I want, it is a little smaller than the Bosch and my shop is too small already, that is why I want to get rid of my Unisaw, not enough room.

BigJim


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I own the Bosch my son owns the dewalt. I have used both on the job site. The bosch has been very serviceable. I prefer the dewalt fence.


----------

